# Koda



## aunkster (May 18, 2015)

so when we first rescued Koda at a year old he was very aggressive toward every human but my wife and myself ,also aggressive toward other dogs .
I have to do a brag and say that we have been training since april and what a difference ,he now socializes very well and still is protective,
he has done great with commands and continues to do well.
He is now the most lovable lap dog you'll ever find but also very protective,,
Sorry I had to brag


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice to have your work pay off, good job!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Go right ahead and brag...
Sounds like you've tackled some really big issues!!


----------



## aunkster (May 18, 2015)

Huge issues .. Very proud and happy


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

It's always nice when hard work pays off.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Brag away! It's great to hear. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## Shepherd Mom (Aug 30, 2010)

Way to go Koda!!! and mom and dad too ( : Keep up the good work, great to see dedicated and patient parents.


----------



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

I have a Koda too, but he's a big goob. He doesn't like being rushed by crazy fenced dogs, he loves people. He's got some fear issues with cows and big dogs we have to work with. Good job, showing him the way to be.


----------

